# Embarrasing Things that have happened to you?



## Icalasari (Aug 15, 2008)

Well?

Here is my most embarrassing one:

In either grade 1 or 2 (can't remember which) I was going to the bathroom in school. I was using a unisex bathroom as I couldn't figure out Urinals yet without having my pants and underwear right around my ankles. For some reason, I turn around to face the door before pulling everything back up. Just as I turn around, a teacher and her whole class of Kindergarten students opens the door. The boys probably got to laugh while the parents of the girls probably had some questions asked


My most embarrassing video game moment:

Losing against my Dad on Melee the first time he EVER played the Smash Brothers series x.x


----------



## Mirry (Aug 15, 2008)

One time I was at my friend's house (this was quite a few years ago, mind) and I walked right into the screen door leading to the back porch. And I managed to knock the screen door off its hinges. X_X


----------



## Dannichu (Aug 15, 2008)

I embarass myself all the time, but one occasion that really stands out for me was when I accidentally shut a random guy's head in a shop door repeatedly. That was_ bad._


----------



## Icalasari (Aug 15, 2008)

Another embarrassment. The kind where you think it is ok at the time, then later on realize that you looked like a goddamn idiot/sissy/weirdo/baby/*insert other demeaning term when applied to the average person here*:

In grade 8, I brought a bunch of plushies to school. Daily. At one point, the teacher tried to take them away, at which point I had a classic freakout (bad temper back then).

...>.< When school ended that year and I looked back on it, I wanted to shoot myself. Repetitively. In the head. With a Staple Gun. That is loaded with poison tipped sta-I think you get the idea now...


----------



## Arylett Charnoa (Aug 15, 2008)

Well, I've lost a lot of weight and now I've got all these really loose pants. (Haven't had the money to buy me new ones and dammit, I lost my belt) And they've fallen down several times, revealing my underwear. ><


----------



## opaltiger (Aug 15, 2008)

Mirry said:


> One time I was at my friend's house (this was quite a few years ago, mind) and I walked right into the screen door leading to the back porch. And I managed to knock the screen door off its hinges. X_X


My mum has walked through two such doors.

Through, not into.


----------



## Squirrel (Aug 16, 2008)

When I was in 8th grade, I was using the low pencil sharpener and had to lean down a bit to get to it. I heard these two people who hate me yelling "slut!" and "skank!" before realizing that my pants had slipped down just enough for a plumer's butt kind of thing.


----------



## Ambipom (Aug 16, 2008)

In kindergarden I say graffiti on the bus and thought it was okay, so I brought crayons and started writing "Hello! My name is Eric and like Pokemon an" and then the kid next too me said it was bad and I was freaked out for a while.


----------



## Valor (Aug 16, 2008)

I had child trauma haunt me at a friend's house recently and broke down for half an hour.

Oh, you young'uns want something humorous? Well, sadly, anything humorous that happens to me isn't going to be embarrassing in the least bit, because I'm just a humble man.


----------



## Iceon (Aug 16, 2008)

Not quite sure why I can't remember any humiliating moments right now but I recall in 8th grade during P.E., I had forgotten my Uniform. So my P.E. teacher made everyone do double the warm up (instead of 20 push-ups, 40, that sort of thing)

I could just feel the angry stares of everyone on my back... I wanted to freaking cry 8(


----------



## Murkrow (Aug 17, 2008)

Once I went to an Indian restaurant. A whole load of my teachers turn up at that very restaurant. Indian food makes me fart. I'll let you guess the rest yourselves.


----------



## Yarnchu (Aug 17, 2008)

One time I was walking home from my bus stop and I hit someones mailbox with my shoulder. It fell off.


----------



## Keta (Aug 17, 2008)

I was a retard as a child. Not in the literal sense, although I behaved enough like one to have teachers believe I was.

Once, I was with a performing group and our group was with lots of other groups. One of the dancers broke her leg. She did stand around during one of the performances at the side, doing the basic arm movements only. Some time afterwards, at a different stage, my friend and I were sitting in the audience after our performance. Then, the dancers came up. I was like "oh hey where is the broken-leg girl? she like disappeared" and I think I made a few rude comments when my friend started jabbing me with her arm. The girl was sitting only like 5 seats away. D:


----------

